# جميع المصطلحات الهندسية مترجمة للغة الانجليزية



## حسن ابوفريوة (11 مايو 2010)

ديكور .............................. . decoration,decor
بيت........................... ......... house
أثاث.......................... ......... furniture
إكسسوار ............................. accessory
كلاسيكي .............................. . classic
فراش.......................... ............. bed
ثريا .............................. chandelier / luster 
أباجورة طاولة ........................ table lamp
غرفة نوم رئيسة ....................... master bedroom 
غرفة نوم .............................. ... bedroom
غرفة الطعام .............................. . diningroom 
الحمام .............................. ........ bathroom
المطبخ........................ ............... kitchen
غرفة معيشة ........................... livingroom / sittingroom
غرفة المكتب ........................... office room
السرداب .............................. ..... basement
الستارة .............................. ...... drapery / curtain
كرسي مفرد .............................. .... chair / arm chair
كنبة .............................. .................... sofa
نافذة .............................. .............. window
نافذة مقوسة .............................. ..... arch window 
باب جرار .............................. ....... sliding door 
صندوق حفظ لعب الأطفال ..... toy box
كرسي مكتب .... desk chair
بارتيشن/ حاجز أرضي ........................floor screens
باب اوكورديون .............. accordion door
مروحة ................... ceiling fan
إضاءة سقفية ...... ceiling fixture
إكسسوارات الستارة 
كراكيش للستائر ..... Tassel Tiebacks 
قضبان الستارة ...... curtain rods
حامل أو اربط قماش الستارة .... scarf holder


إكسسوارات وكماليات 
مفرش طاولة ........ table cloth / table top
مفرش طاولة رفيع وطولي الشكل .......... runner
معلقة جدارية .................. tapestry
رف جداري ...... wall shelf
ورق جدران..........wallpaper
ساعة حائط .........wall clock
حامل جداري للشموع ..... Candle Holder Wall Sconce 
لوحات منقوشة للجدران ....... plaques
كونسول........................ .. consoles
خزائن .........................cabin ets
مكتبة التلفزيون ............... TV cabinets
طاولات خدمة( تقديم ) تنازلية الحجم ........... nesting tables
إضاءة جدارية ............... wall sconce
إضاءة مكتب ...... desk lamp
غطاء أباجورة ....lamp shade


أثاث غرف النوم 
ظهر أو مسند السرير......... hedboard
وسائد......................... ... pillows
مفارش سرير ( كفرات ) ...... blankets
شراشف .......................... sheets
التسريحة ..................dresser
مرتبة سرير .............................. . mattresses
ناموسية ................... mosquito net
كومودينو.............. drawer night / night stand
خزانة طولية مزودة بأدراج ................... Drawer Chest
طاولة لتغيير حفاض البيبي ................. Baby Changing Table 


أثاث غرف المعيشة والإستقبالات 
طاولة توضع خلف الكنبة لفصل منطقتين ......... sofa table
كرسي مفرد بدون ذراعين............. side chair
كرسي مفرد بذراعين ............... arm chair
بنش .............................. ... Bench
كنبة لشخصين ........ loveseat
كنبة زاوية ....................Sectional Sofa
طاولة خدمة ........ cocktail table
حامل /ستاند للتلفاز .... TV stand
خزانة كتب .... Bookcase
خزانة عرض التحف ...................Curio Cabinet
سنادة للأرجل ......... Ottoman



أثاث المطبخ وغرف الطعام 
طاولة طعام ................... Dining table
طاولة خدمة / تقديم الطعام ........ Serving cart
كرسي خاص لكاونترات المطابخ ........ kitchen stool
خزانة بوفيه لغرف الطعام ................... Buffet Deck


أرضيات وحوائط
إطار ورقي للجدار ........ wall border
خزانة جدارية .............. wall cabinet
أرضية سيراميك ...... ceramic floor
أرضية رخام .......... marble floor
أرضية باركيه ............. Parke
قطع سجاد ............. rugs
موكيت ............... Carpet



أثاث الحدائق وديكور المنزل الخارجي
حديقة ..... garden
فناء خارجي ..... backyard
مبنى ..... building
واجهات منزل ..... cladding
قرميد .... roof tile
حديقة المنزل الخارجية .... landscaping 
أثاث خارج المنزل ............... outdoor living
نافورة جدارية خارجية ........ Wall Fountain
إضاءة حدائق / إضاءة خارجية ........ outdoor lighting
شفاط جداري خارجي ........... window exhaust fan
شتر خارجي للنوافذ ........ window shutter ​


----------



## khzm (11 مايو 2010)

شكراَ لك و هي مصطلحات هندسية معمارية


----------



## civilwalid (12 مايو 2010)

جميل المصطلحات بس ياريت قاموس هندسي للهندسة المدنية بصيغة pdf


----------



## mohammad choghari (12 مايو 2010)

مشكور يس لو ممكن مصطلحات مثل (عزوم ,تقوس,.....)


----------



## م.محمد زاهر (24 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## النجم الثاقب89 (8 يونيو 2010)

بااااااااااارك الله فيك أخي الكريم والله أفدتنا بشكل كبير جدا فتح الله عليك ونفع بك شباب الأمة


----------



## mohy_y2003 (8 يونيو 2010)

مشكور اخي الفاضل وهي فعلا مصطلحات معماريه


----------



## محمودشمس (8 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك واكرمك


----------



## eng_rehab (8 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## abdo bido (8 يونيو 2010)

thank you very much


----------



## عبدالله المنصوري (8 يونيو 2010)

مشكور اخي الفاضل


----------



## archjamal (20 يونيو 2010)

أشكرك جزيل الشكر


----------



## hamdy elzayat (30 سبتمبر 2010)

WE need more concentration on agricultural engineering, food industry from our colleagues


----------



## nahla architecte (18 سبتمبر 2011)

thaaaanks


----------



## عبدالقادر باكثير (19 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## pinar (19 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا ............


----------



## حسام فائز (19 سبتمبر 2011)

شئ جميل ولكن نرجوا ان تضيف المصطلحات الهندسيه الشائعه حتى تكون الاستفاده بشكل افضل تحياتي


----------



## strangebird (13 يوليو 2013)

يعطيكم العافية ...


----------



## eng.mostafa1990 (14 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خير​


----------



## mhd* (14 يوليو 2013)

مشكوووور


----------

